# Why did you buy a diesel?



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm working with a colleague on an article examining why people buy diesels.

It would be great if the Bimmerfest community could take our poll (here) to give us insight into your priorities and thoughts relating to this.

If anyone wants to PM me with more detailed thoughts, please feel free.



> There are many good reasons for purchasing a diesel-powered automobile. Our readers tell us these include the incredible fuel economy, the power that comes from the diesel engine's torque, and greater reliability compared gasoline engines. In addition, diesel engines are known to last far longer and have a reputation for being more reliable and, as a result, diesels have commanded higher resale values.
> 
> Opting for a diesel opens up multiple new avenues and possibilities not available to ...


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

It's really very simple, lot's of power and torque with good fuel economy.

Nothing very complex here.


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hiya,

For us in the UK, the reason for buying a Diesel is fuel economy. It's this reason, more than any other Diesel engine advantage, and by a long shot too. The vast majority of the driving public don't give two hoots about power and torque figures, the corresponding drive when using the available torque etc etc. You may know that our forecourt fuel prices are between 2 to 3 times more than the USA prices. Any way of increasing value for money will be popular here, hence Diesel's out sell petrol engined equivalents by some margin. 

When it comes to enthusiast levels of reasons for a Diesel, the underlying factor is the increased economy as well. However, we appreciate the extra torque and the driveability of the car as a result. Most enthusiasts, myself included will then have our car's re-mapped for even better levels of performance and economy. Diesel variants of cars have for a good while now, outperformed the nearest petrol equivalent in terms of performance as well which further makes choosing one here a no brainer. Of course, petrol is still a smoother feel drive though. 

I bought mine for the simple reasons Penguin gives, however with the added dimension that I knew I wanted to modify it for increased performance and economy as well 

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

I purchased a 335d because the 335d combines hybrid-like fuel economy and performance-like torque and horsepower in a luxury automobile.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I get diesel cars because I just like how they drive. I think it has to do with the higher compression engine helping with slowing the vehicle down and the available torque making normal acceleration simple. I do not like saying the torque though when talking about the 335d because it really is in a world of it's own compared to other diesel vehicles I have owned or driven. So I have some separate reasons why I got a 335d and that mainly amounts to it is a close mix of what I like in a peppy gas powered car and a diesel powered vehicle. I do not think when looking at modern day vehicles that the diesel ones will outlast a gas one by any means. I actually think too many other factors outside the engine on a car make it get to the point of not being worth owning for the long run. Oh and I do like the fuel economy on diesels since it means me spending less time going to gas stations but just give me a big fuel tank and I am fine.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

JSpira said:


> I'm working with a colleague on an article examining why people buy diesels.
> 
> It would be great if the Bimmerfest community could take our poll (here) to give us insight into your priorities and thoughts relating to this.


I wanted a diesel. Why? I have had experience with modern diesels and they just make more sense than ICEs -- for environmental reasons and balance of payment reasons. (In the real world, fuel cost is not a significant issue for me, though it is an emotional issue: I'm cheap!)

I then looked at the diesel cars (not SUVs or trucks) available in this country with a manual transmission and was immediately depressed. I had been lead to believe that a lot of companies were likely to enter the market. Moreover, I owned an Acura TL and Honda was certifying a diesel for at least one of their models and it was to be offered with a manual. (I hate automatics.) Unfortunately, it only passed EPA in the manual version and Honda didn't think that there was a big enough market to support only a manual version.

I then had to turn back to VW for a Golf or maybe the new Audi A3. This wasn't a "good" solution for me since I have had bad experiences with VW support of their products (yes, including the Audi line). As time went on, I looked more and more at the BMW despite the fact that it was auto only. OK, I still hate autos (and that includes the one in the 335d) for good reason. What I really wanted is a 320d 6 speed. Maybe some day!

<TED>


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I hate automatics too and was not happy with the selection of manual transmission diesel cars. Strange thing is as much as I hate automatics, all the cars I currently own have automatics.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

When my gas bills hit over $900/month in 2009 I knew I had to make some changes: Hybrid or Diesel.
Tested the Hybrids and was unimpressed with the performance but liked the FE.
Test driven the BMW 335D and was blowned away with the performance + FE and never look back.

Now I am in the process of getting rid of my other gassers and switching over to a VW TDI and 535d or M-B BlueTec in addition to the 335d.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I spend close to $900 on diesel every month, guess good thing I do not have gassers.


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow here we go....

I like to be different from the crowd. 
I like an engine that is new and advanced, one people might not know about yet. 
I like power and torque.
I like tractors too...their cool...
I like the idea of long ownership and keeping vehicle for many years. Diesel fits this...
I like the smell of diesel. 
Diesel say quality and long life to me, it says I spent a little more to get commercial type longevity in a car. 
Superior fuel, 30% more energy.
Cleaner Co2 burn.
Safer fuel. 
I can make my own fuel in the kitchen if things go to hell. 
Long range. 
High milage. 
No valvetronic system to fail. 
Much longer time between rebuilds. 
Gas says cheap and throw away to me. 
I like fussing with additives. 
I like the growl of the engine, tired of the high rev, they sound cheap to me. 
I think I got a car with far superior performance, quality, than any gas car, a cerebral choice....Yeah I think I am smarter than the gas guys who don't understand because their to young and inexperienced to understand. 

HS


----------



## trz (Feb 22, 2010)

HoustonScott said:


> ...Yeah *I think I am smarter* than the gas guys who don't understand because *their* to young and inexperienced to understand.


Hmmmm.....


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

+1000...well said!



Penguin said:


> It's really very simple, lot's of power and torque with good fuel economy.
> 
> Nothing very complex here.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

Best car I have ever owned on many levels. Yes, I miss my MT 330i, but the 335d does not need a MT with all that low end torque. At 11K, I give this car a 10. Zero issues, plenty of smiles.


----------



## spacegeek (Mar 16, 2008)

I wasn't going to leave BMW but wanted better fuel economy. If BMW had a hybrid I could have afforded, I might have gone that route. I was filling up 2x/week, and now I only fill up 1x/week.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Rocket surgery*

The color of the car.

It just happened to be that the engine in it was a diesel.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

after driving the 335d, 335i,535i,328i,535gt and x535d

I went with the 335d as both myself and my wife loved the way it drove and felt it offered the best mix of luxury performance and fuel economy in the right size of veh we wanted to drive.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Great and very insightful responses - thanks.

I hope everyone is taking the poll (here) as well.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

HoustonScott said:


> I like to be different from the crowd.


That was a big part of my choice as well. I've always had different or unusual cars.

I also wanted something 'green' but don't like hybrids. Buying a diesel hopefully shows that there is some thought behind the decision - I'm not being shamed into getting a Prius because lots of folks here believe that is the only ethical choice. I've had friends scold me for not getting a hybrid, but I have enjoyed enlightening them to the benefits of clean diesel. On the subject of 'diesel enlightenment' we have a very long way to go in the USA.

I like that the d can be quite economical or seriously fast, depending upon how you choose to drive it. You don't have to flip a switch either - it's done with the right foot, instantly on demand.

Of course the torque is very entertaining. I'm afraid I'll have serious withdrawal symptoms if I have to drive a different car. 

People complain about the smell of diesel fuel but I don't mind it. Gasoline has a very sharp and acrid smell; gas fumes seem much more toxic in comparison to diesel.

I have fond memories of one of my first cars, which was a diesel. It was really quirky but that made it fun. At that time diesel was much harder to find and I remember having to drive miles out of the city limits to get fuel... always an adventure.  I also remember being practically the only person in town that drove their car to the diesel pump - people at the station would stare and/or would warn me about putting the wrong fuel in.

Unfortunately that hasn't happened to me with the 335d... probably because I'm in a large metropolitan area now and folks are used to seeing all sorts of things on the road.


----------



## xi2d (Oct 25, 2009)

*No one mentioned Eco Credit?*

I am not an enthusiast or a car expert. I chose the 335d because of the Eco Credit. I do appreciate the torque, performance, fuel economy and being different from the crowd.

My '08 328xi lease was up in Dec 2009. I was ready to place an order for the '10 328i. Then I read all the diesel/eco credit threads and posts here on bimmerfest. I ran the numbers and because of the Eco-credit, the 328i (metallic paint, value, sport, paddles, STEP AT, comfort access) lease was $7.60 more per month than the 335d I spec'd and am driving now (metallic paint, sport, paddles, comfort access). I got lucky with the 335d.

My wife chose the x5d for the fuel economy and the Eco Credit.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

what ever be the reason i am seeing there is lot of crowd now owning both x5d and 335d. Must be fun to have both in your stable

for me I am diesel person... my family owned all kinds of diesels(cars/trucks/tractors) back in india. And except for pollution there was no other reason not to own diesel which isn't a concern anymore in new engines. And being young I have urge for power and only choice year ago was 335d. even now its 335d


----------

